# Trying to get a really old title working...but can't!



## JiggyG1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Ok...this isn't a game but I need help getting James Cameron's "Titanic Explorer" working. With the 100th anniversary of the sinking approaching next month, I'm really interested in checking out all the stuff on the discs.

It's been a REALLY LONG TIME since I put this in my pc...try like back in 1997!

Here's my problem: I'm running XP Pro and have managed to "fix" the low memory error (I just changed the number to 4000 and it got ride of the error message) but now I have encountered another problem that won't allow me to fire up this puppy: a script error! :facepalm:


I got the following on screen: Script Error: Error (member 121 or castLib 6).

I have no clue how to fix that (if it's even possible!). Can anyone shed some light on how to get around this error? I would appreciate it greatly.

Oh and just in case you're wondering, I already have this program set to run in windows 95 (compatibility mode). I checked off "run in 256 colors", "run in 640x480" and I also disabled all the visual themes. 

I really want to be able to run this software again....can anyone give me a hand and suggest something? I've heard about Dosbox but I'm not aware how to use it. At this point I'll try anything. Just give me a step by step tutorial on how to get it going (or provide me with a link).

Thanks! :wink:


----------



## JiggyG1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Oops....I goofed up....it's actually a win95 title. Using Dosbox is pointless.

Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Do you still have a copy of Windows 95?

If so, you could dual-boot and boot up the Windows 95 OS when you want to look inside the Titanic.


----------



## JiggyG1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I found this information off of another forum:



*"Basically the two main issues are a service pack that deleted a file that W95 used. I think it was config.nt or config.sys and autoexec.nt or autoexec.nt. Search web sites for that. Second is installing in compatibility mode and running in compatibility mode. See your xp help and support pages for that."*


How do I go about doing this? Is it dangerous to go into my system settings and adjust or add this? In other words, I'm scared to attempt this and mess up my pc. Would you recommend doing this and if so, how?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I wouldn't do it. The risk is probably greater than the reward.

I would try the dual boot option. I dual boot with XP, as Windows 7 doesn't like older games. Get Windows 95 on it too.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dual Booting is the way to go as you'll be able to remove the Windows 95 afterwards and you won't risk your PC getting infected by a rogue file.

Though it may be worth trying the Compatibility Mode installation idea however.


----------

